# Game Warden snuck up on me....



## Bambi (May 20, 2015)

Had my first run with "peace officer" yesterday fishing.  Made me feel a little uncomfortable. He stood 50 yards behind me for 20 minutes until i noticed him. Kinda creepy. 

Anyways, he checked my license etc, etc. I was good to go. Long story short I asked him a license question about waterfowl. 

He told me the only thing you have to have for waterfowl is resident hunting, HIP, and duck stamp. I asked what about the Georgia Waterfowl Conservation license? He said resident hunting covers the state and the stamp covers the conservation. Did I miss something? Clearly GA DNR online says you have to have all 4...?


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Bambi said:


> Had my first run with "peace officer" yesterday fishing.  Made me feel a little uncomfortable. He stood 50 yards behind me for 20 minutes until i noticed him. Kinda creepy.
> 
> Anyways, he checked my license etc, etc. I was good to go. Long story short I asked him a license question about waterfowl.
> 
> He told me the only thing you have to have for waterfowl is resident hunting, HIP, and duck stamp. I asked what about the Georgia Waterfowl Conservation license? He said resident hunting covers the state and the stamp covers the conservation. Did I miss something? Clearly GA DNR online says you have to have all 4...?


 I think he is right about the duck stamps.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2015)

He needs to go back to training. You have to have Ga hunting liscense, Ga waterfowl conservation liscense, hip permit, and a Federal duck stamp.


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2015)

Some DNR folks are real good folks and know the job. True Pros. Others not so much. I had one ask me where the plug was in my over and under one time.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 20, 2015)

Bambi said:


> Had my first run with "peace officer" yesterday fishing.  Made me feel a little uncomfortable. He stood 50 yards behind me for 20 minutes until i noticed him. Kinda creepy.
> 
> Anyways, he checked my license etc, etc. I was good to go. Long story short I asked him a license question about waterfowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Got to wonder what a game warden would gain by watching a fella fish for 20 minutes while lurking in the bushes ?  Wonder why the fella wouldn't just come up and say hi - ask how it's going-need to see your license ?  Why the Drama ????  What sort of heinous crime could have broken out ?
> 
> (In 20 minutes, in my case,  I would have needed to take a whiz so I suppose he could have busted me for whatever !)



Up here, they like to hide in the bushes and watch you fish through binoculars to see if you're doing evil things, because many of them automatically assume that every hunter or fisherman on earth is a poacher. Often, they don't even approach you afterwards unless they see you break a law.


----------



## Bucky T (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Up here, they like to hide in the bushes and watch you fish through binoculars to see if you're doing evil things, because many of them automatically assume that every hunter or fisherman on earth is a poacher. Often, they don't even approach you afterwards unless they see you break a law.



I think it's mainly because most of their job now revolves around revenue.  Writing Tickets = Making Money.

So...  They might just stake you out for a while to see if you are going to do something that could make a little money for the state.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 20, 2015)

Did he tell you he had been watching you for 20 mins?  Did you ask him why?


----------



## The Horned Toad (May 20, 2015)

The times I've been checked all the ever look for is to see where I stuck the duck stamp.   All I ever buy is the sportsman combo along with the duck stamp.   

I wish they would have a License package to cover absolutely everything.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (May 20, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I think it's mainly because most of their job now revolves around revenue.  Writing Tickets = Making Money.
> 
> So...  They might just stake you out for a while to see if you are going to do something that could make a little money for the state.



DNR gets no money from tickets. So how exactly are they generating revenue?


----------



## Bucky T (May 20, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> DNR gets no money from tickets. So how exactly are they generating revenue?



You're right, little hot headed after reading about the Habersham deal, babies getting blown up with flash bangs etc....  

Just had a sour taste in my mouth...  The county the ticket is written in gets the revenue.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> DNR gets no money from tickets. So how exactly are they generating revenue?



Where does the money go?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 20, 2015)

*County!*



rnelson5 said:


> Where does the money go?



The fines go to the County in which the violation occurred.  Usually through the Probate Court.  So if one is inclined to consider doing something outside of the official "Boundaries"-best to call and ask what the fine is for that specific violation-then one can weigh the financial risk vs. potential reward !!!  (Usually it ain't worth it)!!


----------



## emusmacker (May 20, 2015)

Why is it such a bad thing to if a warden wants to watch a person fishing for 20 mins.  If you don't break the law, it shouldn't matter if he watches you for 3 hours.  Lots can happen in 20 mins.  I don't see what the big deal is, some folks just have such bitterness in their hearts for law enforcement.  

Folks that complain about LEO's doing their jobs are the folks that concern me, seems like they are a little too "suspicious".


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Why is it such a bad thing to if a warden wants to watch a person fishing for 20 mins.  If you don't break the law, it shouldn't matter if he watches you for 3 hours.  Lots can happen in 20 mins.  I don't see what the big deal is, some folks just have such bitterness in their hearts for law enforcement.
> 
> Folks that complain about LEO's doing their jobs are the folks that concern me, seems like they are a little too "suspicious".


I disagree. While they have a job to do, who wants to be watched while they are out enjoy the outdoors??? Especially if they are law abiding. Come check my liscense, equipment, game, and be on your way.


----------



## DeepweR (May 20, 2015)

He was waiting on you to fire up a left hander


----------



## The Horned Toad (May 20, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Why is it such a bad thing to if a warden wants to watch a person fishing for 20 mins.  If you don't break the law, it shouldn't matter if he watches you for 3 hours.  Lots can happen in 20 mins.  I don't see what the big deal is, some folks just have such bitterness in their hearts for law enforcement.
> 
> Folks that complain about LEO's doing their jobs are the folks that concern me, seems like they are a little too "suspicious".




My issue is that the government has passed so many stupid laws that if your watched long enough I'm sure they can catch you doing something.     I bet the average law abiding good citizen breaks at least 3 laws a day.


----------



## MFOSTER (May 20, 2015)

Had one sneak up on me shooting doves my lab put 12 stitches in his thigh after it was said and done my dog was quarantined for 3 days and I received an apology letter from the young G.W stating that he didn't realize there was a dog in the blind and it was no fought of the dog.


----------



## misterpink (May 20, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Why is it such a bad thing to if a warden wants to watch a person fishing for 20 mins.  If you don't break the law, it shouldn't matter if he watches you for 3 hours.  Lots can happen in 20 mins.  I don't see what the big deal is, some folks just have such bitterness in their hearts for law enforcement.
> 
> Folks that complain about LEO's doing their jobs are the folks that concern me, seems like they are a little too "suspicious".



I hope this is a joke.

You really don't see anything wrong with a cop or warden just hanging out unannounced watching you?  How about if it was your wife he was watching?  Still cool with that?  How about if it wasn't really a cop/warden, just an agent of some 3 letter government group?  Still cool?  How about if he never announced himself?  Just random man following you around the woods.  How about if it was at your house instead of the woods?  Is that OK?


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

DeepweR said:


> He was waiting on you to fire up a left hander



I was gonna say one hitter but..you nailed it!


----------



## joey1919 (May 20, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> My issue is that the government has passed so many stupid laws that if your watched long enough I'm sure they can catch you doing something.     I bet the average law abiding good citizen breaks at least 3 laws a day.



Heard somebody on the radio the other day say it was three felonies. Probably not but you're right we have too many laws. Should be a requirement that before congress can pass a new law they have to do away with an old one


----------



## MudDucker (May 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Some DNR folks are real good folks and know the job. True Pros. Others not so much. I had one ask me where the plug was in my over and under one time.



I had the same thing happen on a dove field.  Officer Tharp was not paying much attention.  When he asked about my plug, I asked him were one would put a plug in an over and under.  He looked embarrassed and left without checking my license or my kill.  

Down here, one snuck up and got mistakenly shot as a turkey.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 21, 2015)

If he caught someone doing something that was illegal and bad for the enviroment that was in the news we would be praising his dedication to his job and duty. If he turns up emtpy handed watching an honest person enjoying their time in the outdoors he is now a dumb warden with nothing better to do?

Cant win.

What tastes better, coot or merganser?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Up here, they like to hide in the bushes and watch you fish through binoculars to see if you're doing evil things, because many of them automatically assume that every hunter or fisherman on earth is a poacher. Often, they don't even approach you afterwards unless they see you break a law.





DeepweR said:


> He was waiting on you to fire up a left hander





Yep and yep . .


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

I saw 3 DNR Ranger trucks on River street today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I saw 3 DNR Ranger trucks on River street today.





Somebody musta been givin sumpin away fo free . .


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody musta been givin sumpin away fo free . .


 I have seen them in the same spot on River street for the last several days. You may be right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I have seen them in the same spot on River street for the last several days. You may be right





You oughta see 'em 'round here on opening day of dove season, they'll eat ALL yo BBQ and not check one license, or limit . .


----------



## Chewbaka81 (May 21, 2015)

They watch you on here too. During early goose season I was hunting with killer elite and a bunch of their guys and we got checked. The gw saw killer and said hey you're killer elite.  I know you from the forum.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I saw 3 DNR Ranger trucks on River street today.



before or after wet willies?


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> They watch you on here too. During early goose season I was hunting with killer elite and a bunch of their guys and we got checked. The gw saw killer and said hey you're killer elite.  I know you from the forum.


He sure did. Good guy and he did his job well. Being legal is always the way to go.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 23, 2015)

We shot an evening shoot a few years ago.  By the time we got to the ramp it was dark.  Only truck in the parking lot was ours.  We loaded the boat, got out to strap it down, put away gear etc.  Bout the time we were getting our guns out of the boat, The Man jumped out of the bushes hollering at us.  

That was a close call.  We were legal and all, he just had some bad timing.


----------



## GLS (May 23, 2015)

I heard an account of a game warden getting shot sneaking in on turkey hunters years ago.   It wasn't the first time he had done this with turkey hunters, but it was the first time he was shot.  He was severely injured as a result.  There is no excuse for him to have been shot as the trigger puller had the ultimate responsibility, but it was high risk behavior nonetheless knowing that mistaken identification of game by hunters is a primary cause of negligent shootings.  The account I heard was that the warden was carrying a ticket book with pink paper that the shooter mistook for gobbler colors as the warden sneaked through cover.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 23, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> They watch you on here too. During early goose season I was hunting with killer elite and a bunch of their guys and we got checked. The gw saw killer and said hey you're killer elite.  I know you from the forum.



Yep that is yet another reason you don't give out spots, times, etc. on here.


----------



## Uptonongood (May 23, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Some DNR folks are real good folks and know the job. True Pros. Others not so much. I had one ask me where the plug was in my over and under one time.



I had the same thing happen on Champney Island while hunting snipe years ago.  

That said, on occasion I worked with the crew down here on the coast for a few years.  They were good, tough officers, by and large, with a really tough job to do.  There is a lot of stuff the general public never hears about that the LE guys have to deal with.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody musta been givin sumpin away fo free . .



Krispy Creme coupons!


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2015)

GLS said:


> I heard an account of a game warden getting shot sneaking in on turkey hunters years ago.   It wasn't the first time he had done this with turkey hunters, but it was the first time he was shot.  He was severely injured as a result.  There is no excuse for him to have been shot as the trigger puller had the ultimate responsibility, but it was high risk behavior nonetheless knowing that mistaken identification of game by hunters is a primary cause of negligent shootings.  The account I heard was that the warden was carrying a ticket book with pink paper that the shooter mistook for gobbler colors as the warden sneaked through cover.



I don't know about the pink book, but I know the guy that shot him.  Not cool on either part.


----------



## GLS (May 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I don't know about the pink book, but I know the guy that shot him.  Not cool on either part.


I was told about the incident by a Lowndes Co. man and that there was a minor somehow involved.   BTW, I believe there is a Jerry Clower story about a game warden either climbing a tree or chasing a hunter to check the plug in his shotgun which turned out to be a double.   Before the chase or climb:  "Is your gun plugged" "No."  After the chase:  "Why didn't you just tell me it was a double?"  "You never asked".   Gil


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 23, 2015)

Game wardens should sometimes watch hunters and fishermen to see if they are doing illegal things in how they hunt/ fish and what they do with the things they kill/ catch.

That's part of law enforcement.

Some hunters will appear to be legally hunting one species of animal, but will actually shoot any of several species, including protected nongame species and out-of-season ones. If a game warden is nearby and can observe this, great.

How is this different from a cop parking across the street from a bar, watching customers come and go, hoping to observe a drunk stagger to his car so the cop can get a DUI arrest?

How is this any different from cops watching some guys playing dice or cards at a public park, waiting to see if any money changes hands (illegal gambling)?  A cop might watch some people like that for several minutes to see what they're up to.

If a woman is dressed sexy and standing on a street corner, shouldn't a cop park up the block and watch her for 20 minutes to see if she's in fact renting out her private property by the hour?  Even though it's perfectly legal to stand on street corners and the cop has NO reasonable suspicion of any crime in progress?


----------



## JohnK (May 23, 2015)

If it's public land I would say they can stand anywhere they want, as long as they want, just like everybody else.


----------



## MudDucker (May 24, 2015)

GLS said:


> I was told about the incident by a Lowndes Co. man and that there was a minor somehow involved.   BTW, I believe there is a Jerry Clower story about a game warden either climbing a tree or chasing a hunter to check the plug in his shotgun which turned out to be a double.   Before the chase or climb:  "Is your gun plugged" "No."  After the chase:  "Why didn't you just tell me it was a double?"  "You never asked".   Gil



It happened in Lowndes Co..  The man was hunting with his daughter.  Don't know if she was a minor at the time, but it could be.

It was a terrible thing for all involved.


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2015)

Game Wardens have a job to do as do the police. Respect for the law is important in our sport of hunting. We all have known some outlaws that would destroy our sport. I do have an issue with them not being safe when deer season is in and they aren't wearing hunter Orange. It is a safety issue and it is for the protection on the warden .


----------



## GLS (May 24, 2015)

It can be a dangerous job especially since the participants in the monitored activity are often carrying guns.  More than one game warden has been murdered by violators.  Years ago an upstate warden in SC was murdered by a man he arrested.  As a result, wardens were ordered to handcuff all arrestees.  How do I know this?  About 40 years ago, I was ticketed for harvesting oysters in a public bed in SC.  I had no idea the beds were for Carolina residents only.  The warden, now a friend, had arrested one man for the same offense who was sitting cuffed in the back seat of the warden's car.  My buddy had to stay behind with the warden who allowed me to go home and get the $50 bail for both Ronnie and me.  As the warden only had one pair of cuffs, Ronnie wasn't cuffed.   We had a bushel of selects with the emphasis on "had".  The warden enjoyed a family oyster roast that night at our expense.


----------



## Cpt Sniper (May 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I was gonna say one hitter but..you nailed it!



since some people are getting their feelings hurt , i just wanted to say that i'm left handed. ouch!http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/poke.gif

cpt sniper.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2015)

They run me all over 28000 ac one night back in winter. With helicopters. Checked me 3 times in 3 hours. Was a bit overboard in my book. Dang helicopters flying low. Couldn't even hear the dogs. Last time they checked us. They brought a k9 unit with em AND was in the truck looking. Thats how we knew they were there. Cab light in truck was on. Is that even legal?


----------



## brittonl (May 24, 2015)

Had em hide out behind drawn blinds before we arrived to set up @ state quota hunts & federal refuges & watch & listen to every move unannounced the entire time. Eventually heard one cough one time quietly & I went to inspect & walked up on him crouched down in the water. Had been 25yds behind us all morning since dark in the timber. We were of course legal, but dangerous as heck for him I told him. Hey, whatever they feel they must do ... but a little irritating for such extreme sneakiness I felt.

Just imagine me throwing down a cripple shot knowing no one surely not there & have shot him accidentally (not that I make a habit of that). Life changing for both would have been an understatement.


----------



## MudDucker (May 25, 2015)

While it is a dangerous job, it is VERY rare for a hunter and a game warden to have any type of gun play, unlike the cop patroling the wrong neighborhood at night.  Most incidences of GW getting shot that I know of, were accidents or not really involving game violations.  They are LEO's and sometimes can't help but get in a good chase.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (May 25, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> They watch you on here too. During early goose season I was hunting with killer elite and a bunch of their guys and we got checked. The gw saw killer and said hey you're killer elite.  I know you from the forum.



cyber scouters...


----------



## The Longhunter (May 25, 2015)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> cyber scouters...



Yep, reading some of the comments here is akin to hunting over a baited field for the GW.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 25, 2015)

They dont watch you here or facebook. Just carry on


----------



## GLS (May 25, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> They dont watch you here or facebook. Just carry on



A local game warden was talking to a hunter who said he hadn't killed anything this year.  "Bullfeathers".  GW showed him his smartphone displaying the man's FB posting holding up two birds.  "You've got one more to go.  Period."


----------



## rnelson5 (May 25, 2015)

Well I got checked by two wardens today on Clarke's Hill. They came up on my boat, I showed them my required items and documents, and they were on their way. To me that is how it should work and I have not one problem with the guys doing their job.


----------



## MudDucker (May 25, 2015)

Yea, a game warden said that to a bud of mine.  My bud asked him if he could look at the picture and tell what state he was in.  The game warden got quiet.  My bud said look at the picture closely.  That is an Oceola and it didn't come from Georgia.


----------



## Bambi (May 26, 2015)

To answer a few short questions I did ask him why he stood watching me for so long and his response was, "I was waiting to see if you'd catch one." I must of let him down on that one..... Strange... 

I also asked him a few other questions.. 

1. Hunting on the river is it legal to get out of the boat? His response was,"as long as you don't get on the land and stay in the water." (Should of got that one in writing)

2. Can you stand on islands that are apart of the river? "No" 

This is the best part. He asked where I duck hunted at..... Lol


----------



## MudDucker (May 26, 2015)

Just because a game warden or any LEO tells you what the law is, doesn't mean he has a clue what the law is.  They do not enforce trespass on the river unless the owner complains and tells them to.  Then it don't matter what he said before.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 2, 2015)

misterpink said:


> I hope this is a joke.
> 
> You really don't see anything wrong with a cop or warden just hanging out unannounced watching you?  How about if it was your wife he was watching?  Still cool with that?  How about if it wasn't really a cop/warden, just an agent of some 3 letter government group?  Still cool?  How about if he never announced himself?  Just random man following you around the woods.  How about if it was at your house instead of the woods?  Is that OK?



Actually I don't see the big deal.  If I'm on public land and want to follow another person I have the right to do so. Also if it's a random person then watching my wife then maybe it would be a different situation.  What if your wife is swimming in the ocean and a person is sitting o the beach watching her swim, you gonna whine about that?  Same scenario you pointed out right?  If you're not breaking the law, why worry.  I don't care if a warden watches me all day, as long as I'm not breaking the law he can watch me.  I think the warden could be more productive and find better use of his/her time but if they want to watch me then fine.  How many times have we watched someone swimming in a pool or playing on a play ground. Is that OK?  


And a lot of wardens are trained to tell when a person is acting suspicious and if they watch em awhile then that suspicious person will mess up.  What I think is best is when the warden checks you and you're good, then he backs away and watches you.  Kinda like when a person is speeding and the cop flashes his lights as a warning to slow down, then he radios ahead and  tells another cop to be on the watch for that vehichle, because he knows as soon as he is out of sight that car will start speeding again.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2015)

I was stopped in middle of the rd once looking at a fake buck in a field. I left came back and looked at him again. Repeated that several more times. Finally I hear somebody holler. HEY you best get your butts outta here. Saw a green vest in side view mirror. So I left. He snuck right up one us.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> If he caught someone doing something that was illegal and bad for the enviroment that was in the news we would be praising his dedication to his job and duty. If he turns up emtpy handed watching an honest person enjoying their time in the outdoors he is now a dumb warden with nothing better to do?
> 
> Cant win.
> 
> What tastes better, coot or merganser?



I will say it again. might be the first time someone quotes themselves. since this conversation is still going...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2015)

misterpink said:


> I hope this is a joke.
> 
> You really don't see anything wrong with a cop or warden just hanging out unannounced watching you?  How about if it was your wife he was watching?  Still cool with that?  How about if it wasn't really a cop/warden, just an agent of some 3 letter government group?  Still cool?  How about if he never announced himself?  Just random man following you around the woods.  How about if it was at your house instead of the woods?  Is that OK?



1st  if he was at my house, he would be trespassing and the law would be called.  the PUBLIC LAND is just that, open to anyone and everyone.
2nd if he was watching my wife in the woods or on the lake, so what.  

If he never announced himself the chances are I wouldn't see him anyway.

like I said I have nothing to hide so therefore I don't care how long I'm watched.


----------



## triton196 (Jun 12, 2015)

unless you have sportsman or lietime its covered 





rnelson5 said:


> He needs to go back to training. You have to have Ga hunting liscense, Ga waterfowl conservation liscense, hip permit, and a Federal duck stamp.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Not all wardens are well versed in waterfowl rules and regs.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 24, 2015)

Some of y'all would have stroke if you ever hunted the eastern shore of Maryland.  Flat as a pool table, all combine fields, wardens sit of 1/2 -1 mile and watch you through binoculars.  Then when you get checked, they tell you what you have been doing all morning.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 24, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Some of y'all would have stroke if you ever hunted the eastern shore of Maryland.  Flat as a pool table, all combine fields, wardens sit of 1/2 -1 mile and watch you through binoculars.  Then when you get checked, they tell you what you have been doing all morning.



It is like that on the Texas coast to. They have towers on their airboats and will watch the marsh with spotting scopes.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

And as long as you don't break the law why should it matter?


----------

